# SPS Signal-Zeit-Diagramm



## Lara1 (26 Juni 2011)

Hallo.

Ich brauche zum Thema SPS eure Hilfe.
Ich bekomme vor allem bei diesen Signal-Zeit-Diagrammen die Krise.
Ich habe ein Bild von einer Prüfung hochgeladen. Dort sieht man eine NAND-Verknüpfung.
Nun habe ich ein zweites Bild von einer NAND-Verknüpfung aus dem Fachkundebuch. Dieses Diagramm sieht doch anders aus.
Woran erkenne ich am Signal-Zeit-Diagramm um welche Verknüpfung es sich handelt, bzw. welche Verknüpfung hat welches Signal-Zeit-Diagramm?


----------



## thomass5 (26 Juni 2011)

Lara1 schrieb:


> Woran erkenne ich am Signal-Zeit-Diagramm um welche Verknüpfung es sich handelt, bzw. welche Verknüpfung hat welches Signal-Zeit-Diagramm?



Du mußt erstmal verstehen was die Verknüpfung macht.

UND : 1 und 2 müssen da sein, damit am Ausgang was pasiert.
ODER: 1 oder 2 müssen...

Wenn du das verstanden hast schaust du in das Diagramm. Was passiert am Ausgang bei den verschiedenen Eingangszusänden...

Thomas

PS: in dem 1. Bild ist es doch recht schön auseinandergepflückt: erst die Undverknüpfung und dann die Negation dieser zum Resultierenden NAND wie es in dem genannten IC enthalten ist.


----------



## Der Pfälzer (26 Juni 2011)

Hallo Lara1,

beide Diagramme zeigen ein NAND.
Es kommt nicht darauf an wie die Zeitliche Reihenfolge dargestellt ist,
sondern du musst die Eingangssignale an einem Zeitpunkt betrachten.

Beim 2.Bild ist der Ausgang X immer (nur) dann "0", wenn beide Eingänge "1" sind.
Also NAND.
Mal dir einfach mal die Wahrheitstabelle auf.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Ralle (26 Juni 2011)

Paßt doch.
Im zweiten Bild ist das Schaltzeichen nicht korrekt, aber das ist ja auch die Frage, man muß also das Schaltzeichen korrigieren.
Im Signaldiagramm sind alle möglichen Zustände des Gatters eingezeichnet. Die Reihenfolge, in welcher die Eingänge geschalten werden ist ja dabei egal, Hauptsache alle möglichen Zustände kommen mind. ein Mal vor. Die Tabelle zeigt dann ebenfalls die möglichen Zustände in Form einer Wahrheitstabelle.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Juni 2011)

Kaum wird hier eine Frage vom weiblichen Geschlecht gestellt, überschlagen sich hier manche vor Hilfsbereitschaft. Kommt die Frage von einem Mitglied der männlichen Fraktion, heisst es "Hausaufgaben selber machen"
Wo ist denn die Gleichberechtigung im Forum geblieben?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## thomass5 (27 Juni 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Kaum wird hier eine Frage vom weiblichen Geschlecht gestellt, überschlagen sich hier manche vor Hilfsbereitschaft. Kommt die Frage von einem Mitglied der männlichen Fraktion, heisst es "Hausaufgaben selber machen"
> Wo ist denn die Gleichberechtigung im Forum geblieben?
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Wau Wau Wau
Da versuch ich mich jetzt mal zu rechtfertigen. Es wurde eine konkrete Frage gestellt und nicht "macht mir mal die Hausaufgaben". Der TE hat außerdem 2 Dinge richtig gemacht.
1. einen weibl. Namen gewählt
2. soviel eigeninteresse bekundet zumindest schon mal die 2 Bildchen rausgesucht zu haben und nicht die Komplette PDF der Aufgaben angehängt

Thomas


----------



## Boxy (27 Juni 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Kaum wird hier eine Frage vom weiblichen Geschlecht gestellt, überschlagen sich hier manche vor Hilfsbereitschaft. Kommt die Frage von einem Mitglied der männlichen Fraktion, heisst es "Hausaufgaben selber machen"
> Wo ist denn die Gleichberechtigung im Forum geblieben?
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Ich bin zu Frauen auch immer netter als zu Männern *ROFL*
Aber Du hast schon recht ... "Wir sind halt echte M ...."


Aber am einfachsten kommt man meist auf die Funktion, wenn man den Signalverlauf Verbal beschreibt oder in ein Diagram einfügt


----------



## Lara1 (27 Juni 2011)

Also ist es egal, wie das Signal-Zeit-Diagramm aussieht. Wichtig ist der Zustand am jeweiligen Punkt der Zeitachse A und B, woraus dann X resultiert.
Ich glaub, jetzt hab ich es. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

P.S.: Eigendlich sollte es bei einer Hilfestellung doch egal sein, ob ein Mann oder eine Frau eine Frage hat.
Erleichtert ist doch jeder, der hier Hilfe in Form einer guten Antwort bekommt. Dafür ist ein Forum doch auch da. Oder?


----------



## bike (27 Juni 2011)

Lara1 schrieb:


> P.S.: Eigendlich sollte es bei einer Hilfestellung doch egal sein, ob ein Mann oder eine Frau eine Frage hat.
> Erleichtert ist doch jeder, der hier Hilfe in Form einer guten Antwort bekommt. Dafür ist ein Forum doch auch da. Oder?



Stimmt. Und du hast einen Grundsatz beherzigt:
Selber nachgedacht, Informationen gesucht und, das Wichtigste, du konntest dein Frage klar formulieren.

Das ist hier? leider nicht immer der Fall

Weiter so!


bike


----------

